# Korsakov's Sheherazade sheet music for piano



## Susanna (Oct 31, 2020)

Hi, 
I'm desperately looking for the sheet music of Korsakov "Sheherazade" transcribed by Florian Noack for piano solo. I couldn't find it anywhere. Somebody who knows where I can find It?
Thank you


----------



## Fabulin (Jun 10, 2019)

You might wish to contact his publisher:
http://www.floriannoack.com/transcriptions
https://editions-filimbi.com/


----------

